
Jeff Bezos: I spend my billions on space because we’re destroying Earth - nicolas_t
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/17/why-jeff-bezos-spends-billions-on-space-technology.html
======
kernoble
Maybe it's related to the cult of optimism that surrounds these kinds of
"startup" ideas, but what is the actual plan for living a nice life outside of
Earth? At least on a timeline that's helpful for Jeff Bezos and his peers.

Supporting life in space or our on our planetary neighbors will always be
harder then trying to sustain life on a Earth, even one that's less hospitable
and riven with climate instigated strife. Unless their plan is to hide in
orbit while the society and environment they were born into crumble.

What happened oldest pastime of the fortunate: being a humanitarian and
philanthropist?

This man can have anything he wants, yet still he can only wants to escape his
troubles and anxieties, and lacks the courage to help current and future
generations that will inherit the mess he's choosing to ignore.

We'll never solve our problems if our society's leaders don't have the will to
face them.

~~~
octosphere
In fairness, Bezos is only doing what billionaires are expected to do: do
billionaire things like send rockets into space and do billionaire things like
anticipate future utopias. He wouldn't be a billionaire if he wasn't into
aeronautics and space flight. We all know about the old stereotype of Dr Evil
and his moonbases. It was portrayed very nicely in the Austin Powers movies.

------
hsbaut76
He should be spending his money on cleaning up the trash and pollution his
company produces directly or indirectly and then helping shift to greener ways
of life.

At this point in time it seems highly unlikely that we can ditch Earth for
somewhere else. We must take responsibility now and execute radical change.

It starts with men like Bezos.

